# Factory Radio Aux Input???



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

I have an 2001 Audi TT 225 and i was wandering if there is an aux input on the back of the factory bose unit??? the reason i ask is because i just bought a new cell phone (HTC PPC6800) which has bluetooth 2.0 music stream compatibility and i tryed it out in a friend new acura and the sound quality was amazingly clear so im wanting to see about getting an adapter to convert mine to have an bluetooth 2.0 reciever so i can stream music over the car audi system via my phone.


----------



## invncble (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Factory Radio Aux Input??? (storx)*

No


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Factory Radio Aux Input??? (storx)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3593819
check this thread i made... looks to be a good solution to getting some aux inputs.


----------

